

Martin Odersky on the perceived complexity of scala - silkodyssey
http://scala-programming-language.1934581.n4.nabble.com/The-right-tool-td2220305.html#a2222101

======
prog
After doing Java for some time I did a reasonable sized project in Scala. What
I found was that Java was easier to learn but as I tried to do more with it I
started missing simple things like first class functions. With Scala, it took
a little more effort to learn but it was easier to accomplish more.

